# exchange applications



## luisp (1 Feb 2005)

Who knows when exchange applications are due for PAC region?


----------



## beyondsblue (1 Feb 2005)

.....no idea, but personally, i think you should submit your applications as soon as possible due to the large amount of applications PAC receives.


----------



## Wo. G (12 Mar 2005)

I would ask my officers about that if I were you


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Mar 2005)

hold on...i know the Due Dates for all applications of everything are in the Pac Region MROs...ill find them

here it is March MROs http://www.cadets.net/pac/support/admin/mro/mro0305.pdf

CF51 - Army Cadet International Exchanges/Para/Adventure Training Applications CATO 42-05    01 March 2005

i hope this helps


----------

